# Jäger went after a bear and attacked it!!!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jäger 1 - Bear 0


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor bear didn't stand a chance! Too cute :wub:


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Not cool.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Haha! That reminds me of when I got my first real bear" I had him hanging in a tree ready to skin" he was 300# and I let out my p.p.d. a rott who bunkers down and started coming close real slow" he got about 12 ft. Away" I smacked the bear and growled" you would have thought you shot the dog out a cannon" he ran about 40 ft. Turn and started barking" I l.m.a.o. that was 24 years ago" he was a brave dog " but instinct took over. I.m.o. Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, what a dog!!! He looks so happy!!!! Enjoy!!! Bob


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

haha He looks proud of his kill


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I could use a bear-hunting dog! Send him up!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

poor bear...that's why the dog should have been kept on a leash


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol -- I had my suspicions that it was going to be a joke. 

hey, you're dog isn't a sleeve dog - went right for the right arm !
(just kidding)


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL poor little bear. Looks sort of like most of Raina's toys that she had as a puppy. There were several amputations and stitch up surgery involved believe me.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

carmspack said:


> lol -- I had my suspicions that it was going to be a joke.
> 
> hey, you're dog isn't a sleeve dog - went right for the right arm !
> (just kidding)


lol if you look close at the spit marks, he was going center chest till it became a came of tug with Katya and the arm tore off lol.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahahaha, that poor, poor mutilated bear .


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:spittingcoffee: Love it


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Omg too funny


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

That picture made my day.......


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Had to chuckle ! Jaeger you got a game tag for that bear?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the bear hasn't come out of hibernation yet, look at the sleep-glazed eyes , the inability to react . Foul I say foul.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha excellent photo. That is one handsome dog. Poor teddy though


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...cute!


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a bear about that size in my daughter's room....hmmm....

Cute pic!!!


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't see the picture :-(


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh wow how funny, I saw the title and expected something totally different lol!


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

This picture cracked me up, his expression is priceless ! He looks so proud of himself


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

He looks so pleased with himself!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh my,but what a great photo.
What a Character he looks,you must have some more good story's about him.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

I love this picture. Makes me smile every time I look at it!


----------

